# b5 to c5, hello c5ers =)



## b5fever (Mar 10, 2011)

my names josh, I recently bought a 2002 a6 2.7t tip. im new to the c5s... Ive had numerous b5 a4s... the guy I bought the car from hit a cow, a dead cow?? anyway its rough in the front end... anyone have a bumber complete? thanks in advance, and i look forward to conversing with the c5 scene..
:wave::beer:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hello









Pretty quiet in here tbh, but there are a few of us who check in regularly to see whats goin' on


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i want a c5


----------

